# Motoro ?



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

my ray has these soft spikes on the disk like 5 of them on the right and left side does anyone know what they are?


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I got 3 rays in the tank 2 males and 1 female. its the female that got these little things on her


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

A pic would be more helpful.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

A pic would be more helpful.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

no pics but shes eating good


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Picks would Help


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Um, picture?


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

The two males are all over her should I leave them alone? I just added the female yesterday.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

do a water change


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Get a divider in that tank ASAP or she's gonna get stressed the hell out. New Rays should always, always, always be quarantined or at least separated till they have a chance to settle in and get feeding. With the males being all over her I'm sure she will be too stressed to eat.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

shes eating like a pig! Ill give it a couple of days if still the same Ill put her in another tank


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

you might as well put her in another tank now. just because she is eating doesn't mean its ok for her to get smothered by 2 other rays


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If possible, I would just throw up a divider instead of moving her.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I move her 2 a 60 G. Thanks for the Help guys. when should I put her back in the other tank.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The point of throwing in a divider was so that she could get used to her permanent enclosure and her tankmates...without them picking on her. They could also get used to her. When you move her back in with the males, they're still going to have to get used to each other and I think you'll still need to use a divider.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> you might as well put her in another tank now. just because she is eating doesn't mean its ok for her to get smothered by 2 other rays


 Yes put her in another tank ..


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

It would have been better to put a divider in the tank just as DRACO said moving her from place to place just makes her more stressed out.


----------

